# M strut tower bar impressions on ZHP



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

This morning I installed the M strut tower bar on my ZHP in about 20 minutes (simplest upgrade yet on a BMW). This may have been posted before, but here are my impressions so far.

1. Less jiggle over bumps and potholes. I don't know how to better describe this, but it seems to track better on rough pavement.

2. More rigid front end. It seems to flex less in really tight curves, but this is harder to quantify.

3. Marginally better turn in with a lesser center dead spot. Even harder to quantify that the previous one.

I had observed the last 2 effects before, when shopping for my M3 a couple of years ago. Cars equipped with it seemed to have a better rigidity up front and track better. Cars without it had a "softer" feel at the front.

I'd say my wife will never notice it when driving the car, but I do. I think it would be very worth it at about half the price. As it is, I will leave it on and hope that it will also offer better protection against the tower hat bending on big impacts.

OK mod, but pricey.

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## AirborneDEN (Jul 15, 2003)

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

Are you going to post a pic or two? Are you talking about the OEM BMW M3 strut tower brace? For some reason I was under the impression that it would only fit on a E46 3 series coupe and not the sedan. :dunno: 

Jeff


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Jeff297 said:


> For some reason I was under the impression that it would only fit on a E46 3 series coupe and not the sedan. :dunno:


Fits all E46 sedans, coupes, convertibles and wagons.


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

alee said:


> Fits all E46 sedans, coupes, convertibles and wagons.


Thanks Alee!  This would be the perfect first DIY mod to my new ZHP. :thumbup:

Jeff


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

You know you want one


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

anybody have the part numbers for the nut caps? (hehe, i said nut caps :rofl:  ) but really, any numbers?.........


----------



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

Dirtboy said:


> anybody have the part numbers for the nut caps? (hehe, i said nut caps :rofl:  ) but really, any numbers?.........


Huh huh huh, you said nut caps Anyway, here's the part number: 51 71 7 896 829

Dan


----------



## raddray (Apr 23, 2003)

*Nut caps...*

I purchased 4 extra nut caps to cover the nuts on the bar also... Looks better. :thumbup:


----------



## eho3 (Jun 30, 2003)

Is it easy to install? any drilling is required?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

eho3 said:



> Is it easy to install?


Yes.


> any drilling is required?


No.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*Cost*



AirborneDEN said:


> How much did you pay for it?


Sorry for replying so late... it was $285 including shipping from Pacific. They provided all the parts, including 4 extra "regular" nuts for the bar part and black caps for them.

It went in very smoothly, without a single hitch. You WILL need a torque wrench that goes down to 5lbs-ft or similar - the torque on these nuts is very low and I would not trust myself with a "hand feel" for torqueing them. I used the same settings for all nuts including those 4 that go on the horizontal bar.

One more observation: as per the DYI instructions, you need to remove the battery contact thing. It's not very clear in the instructions, but you can actually remove it by hand, just wiggle left and right while lifting from the top portion.

It's a very satisfying upgrade in that it's easy, you don't get your hands too dirty and you can immediately have visual confirmation of your success. . Plus it gives you an excuse to go buy that nice Sears digitorque wrench you've always wanted.

Good luck,

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Installation instructions are here. Click on .jpg links for pictures.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32448


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

adc said:


> Sorry for replying so late... it was $285 including shipping from Pacific. They provided all the parts, including 4 extra "regular" nuts for the bar part and black caps for them.


 I just called Pacific and a guy named "Angel" they said they don't stock this part, and won't even offer it.

Sigh. Why are so many people incompetent at their jobs?

If I call them back, anyone know who I should speak with?


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*Who to talk to*



Plaz said:


> I just called Pacific and a guy named "Angel" they said they don't stock this part, and won't even offer it.
> 
> Sigh. Why are so many people incompetent at their jobs?
> 
> If I call them back, anyone know who I should speak with?


I suggest someone other than Angel .

If you go to the other forum (bimmer.org), they have a Parts Forum crewed by Chris at Crevier BMW. Their prices are not quite that good as Pacific's, but at least you get a quote and part number.

Good luck,

adc


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> If I call them back, anyone know who I should speak with?


Louie.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Louie.


 Thanks. I called back and got "Gabriel" in their mail-order/internet department, who was very helpful and apologetic about the misinformation.


----------

